# Spring train show in Kingston, NY March 24



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well for all you guys that live in the Northeast, on your way home from the ECLSTS, stop by the Spring show in Kingston N.Y. on Sunday March 24th to get a full weekend of Model Trains and fun. Bigger, and better than ever.


Location: Murphy Center 467 Broadway..... Next to Rite Aid Pharmacy Kingston, NY 12401 United States Times 10 am To 4 pm Admission Fees Adults $6.00 Children under 12 $1.00 

Description:Largest Model Train and Hobby Show in Ulster County N.Y. 11,000 Square feet of : *Operating Layouts *Dealer and Vendor Tables *Model Train Exhibits *Modular Layouts *Large Scale Garden Railroad Train Display *Railroadiana *A Toy Train set Raffle *Food and Refreshments on Premises *Bring the Family for a FUN FUN FUN Day of Model Trains Directions


TAKE I-87 (THRUWAY) TO EXIT 19. THEN TAKE TRAFFIC CIRCLE TO I-587. FOLLOW TO BROADWAY, STAY ON BROADWAY, PASS UNDER THE RAILROAD TRACKS (CSX RIVER LINE), THEN AT NEXT LIGHT GO STRAIGHT THRU AND THE SHOW IS A HALF A BLOCK AHEAD ON THE RIGHT.


Contact Information Email [email protected] or our new web site at http://kingstontrainshow.com/


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, they are about 250 miles apart. So its twice the distance from LA to San Diego, but not quite as far as LA to San Fran. 
But its a bit outside my detour range.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

John[/b]
But it was within my detour range (~30 miles) last year 
............AND I AM GLAD THAT I DID DETOUR....







[/b]

While it was a multi gauge open show, there was an 
amount of G related items that departed in the minivan.[/b]

Even the CFO (SWMBO) enjoyed the non-train show content.







[/b]

We continued the northward detour toward Albany and returned to the Boston area.[/b]

No SLAM about the state of CT - 
but I-84 can be a long slooooow ride on a Sunday afternoon.[/b]


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I lived in Chappaqua NY so Kingston was 1.5 hrs up the Taconic. Now it's 6 hrs to York then 4 to Kingston. 
Yikes. I don't like driving that much.


----------

